# New cryp cultivar



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Florida aquatic nurseries has developed a new strain of C. wendtii mi oya they have dubbed "florida sunset". The leaves have multiple shades of pink with a little white mixed in. It was a mutation that they duplicated thru tissue culture over and over again until they got a consistent strain.

The plant will be available later this year, but they are sending me samples, the first released to the public, this week. I am going to try and get some decent photos, I'm not a very good photographer.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Robert, thanks for the heads up. I look forward to seeing your pics. If the pics don't turn out you can send me a sample, I'm a good photographer.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

There is already a thread on this plant. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/56536-c-wendtii-florida-sunset.html


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

FAN made two of these available for the auction at AGA. They went for incredibly high prices - as I recall close to $200 each.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> There is already a thread on this plant. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...da-sunset.html


Well I am surprised Ghazanfar didn't know it comes from Wendtii mi oya as opposed to just normal wendtii.



> FAN made two of these available for the auction at AGA. They went for incredibly high prices - as I recall close to $200 each.


Well those people are going to feel pretty stupid now! They are selling for well under five dollars as far as I know. They will be released for commercial sale sometime within the next 30 to 60 days. I will have some this friday. I will sell them to anybody who wants them... not for 200 dollars either!

So how come nobody has been talking about these plants since the convention?


----------



## pnigmenos (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry to intude in your conversation but what is the plants that makes the 2 flowers in your profie picture. I have the same one but can not tell what the name of the plant is.


----------



## pnigmenos (Dec 22, 2005)

There is a picture of mine too


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

If you meant me, it is a Madagascar lace plant flower. Your picture looks like it would be the flower some other Aponogeton species.


----------

